# Plunking ???



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody on here ever do any "plunking" in Ohio and care to share any tips for doing this in Ohio's tributaries ? I didnt know what it meant until just now , even though it dont seem as "sporting" or or as pleasurable as the other methods , looks like it could be productive when the water is to high to fish any other way. I have searched it a little on the net , some people use spin n glows , others use some kind of lipped crankbait. This is interesting. I wonder what is the best kind of crankbait to use.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm. I know Plunking is what the guys do in Michigan for salmon, its also called "Chuck and Duck" , same technique, different name for it. 

Another area that term is used is what the live bait do when fishing trout, they use a big wad of nightcrawlers behind a split shot, that is often called "Plunking" 

It sounds like your referring to another technique though...

Salmonid


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> Hmmm. I know Plunking is what the guys do in Michigan for salmon, its also called "Chuck and Duck" , same technique, different name for it.
> 
> Another area that term is used is what the live bait do when fishing trout, they use a big wad of nightcrawlers behind a split shot, that is often called "Plunking"
> 
> ...



The plunking Im referring to is where they apparently use a heavy weight attached to the main line with a slip rig , the main line has a swivel and then a leader with a plug of some type or spin n glow with skein. The weight holds the rig in place but since its on a slip rig its independent of the main line. The rig holds the spinner , crankbait , plug in place as the current provides the action of the lure. Its just a waiting game at that point but if you plunk it in an area you know that they have to pass through to get upstream it will be there spinning or wobbling away when they do. From what I read it can be really effective even during high water periods when you cant fish any other way. But I can only find the most basic information on it , there are even a couple youtube videos on plunking for steelhead but still basic and vague. Would like to hear from someone who has used the method a few times , maybe get some pros and cons , tips on which plugs or spin n glos work best , etc.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What are spin n glos?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lundfish said:


> What are spin n glos?



These things , I dont have any experience with them but Ive seen them used for both salmon and steelhead in Michigan.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> What are spin n glos?


I have seen these. My buddy got some micro ones and he put a trout worm behind it. Never caught anything but they look awesome in the water

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Spin n Glo's, Flashers, and Plunking are all popular on the west coast. I tried plunking on the Columbia for skams. It was an effective technique out there. We hooked a couple fresh steelies using a rig with a 3 way swivel. The line that hung down off the 3 way was tied to a cannon ball sinker. This line was lighter than your main line. The line that ran sideways off the 3 way was a good heavy line that we tied to kwikfish. The basic idea was to anchor the boat then "plunk" some cannon balls to the bottom of the river. Once you get your cannon ball to "anchor up"/hang up you would run a tight line and leave your rod in a holder. You could see the swimming action of the kwikfish in the rod tip. Then it was a waiting game. The line with the cannonball sinker would break away when there was a fish on. The Columbia is a seriously LARGE river. The guys who bank fish for sturgeon literally hitch themselves to their truck so they don't get yanked in. Yeehaw!!!!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...3Ge66yAGChICwDA&sqi=2&ved=0CC4Q9QEwBA&dur=173


----------

